# GT: Game 21 vs Jazz 12/12



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clipper(10-10)VS
Utah Jazz(16-5)

WHEN: Wednsday, December 12th at 7:30 PM PST and 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; ESPN AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Aaron Williams

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | James Singleton | Paul Davis

Jazz Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








 Deron Williams | Derek Fisher | Andrei Kirilenko | Carlos Boozer | Mehmet Okur

Jazz Key Reserves







|







|








Matt Harpring | Paul Milisap | Rafeal Araujo

Q's Quote:
"Please beat Utah, and then to add on to good news, trade for Mr. Iverson."


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 89-81
Q's Prediction Record: 12-6

*​


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hehe it syas miami heat.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Finally, a non AI/Shaun Livingston sucks thread...

Let's look forward to the actual games and the actual guys on the team, and don't sweat the trades. I know I've always looked forward to the next game no matter how poorly the Clips played their last game.

Tough game to win with about half of the Clips rotation out. On the positive side we get to see guys like Davis, Singleton, Korolev get some PT.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well if Livingston doesnt suck, we can win this one haha
:lol: 
:wink: 
ill be watching this game hope everything goes well and everyone bounces back after the dreadful game against the SPurs....:yay: GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

No way is Hoffa a reserve for the jazz. The guy is on the inactive list right now. He has only played in 2 games this season, for 9 minutes.

Good luck guys, the Clippers have a good home record. So it should be a tougher game than the 1st one in Utah for the Jazz. No Cassel, Magette, or Kaman?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

universal! said:


> Let's look forward to the actual games and the actual guys on the team, and don't sweat the trades. I know I've always looked forward to the next game no matter how poorly the Clips played their last game.
> 
> Tough game to win with about half of the Clips rotation out. On the positive side we get to see guys like Davis, Singleton, Korolev get some PT.


should be interesting at the very least.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope Paul Davis has another 16|8 game. Then hopefully Clippers will start looking to deal Kaman before his horrible contract kicks in.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> No way is Hoffa a reserve for the jazz. The guy is on the inactive list right now. He has only played in 2 games this season, for 9 minutes.
> 
> Good luck guys, the Clippers have a good home record. So it should be a tougher game than the 1st one in Utah for the Jazz. *No Cassel, Magette, or Kaman*?



i was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> No way is Hoffa a reserve for the jazz. The guy is on the inactive list right now. He has only played in 2 games this season, for 9 minutes.
> 
> Good luck guys, the Clippers have a good home record. So it should be a tougher game than the 1st one in Utah for the Jazz. No Cassel, Magette, or Kaman?


AK: You are so very classy to come into our forum, at a time when we, the fans are in turmoil about our team and NOT throw salt on our wounds.

The Jazz have nothing to worry about from us, but yet, you come in to be the ultimate competitor.

Things aren't looking good around here, so hopefully, we can at least give your fans a show of competition.

If we do win this one, it will definitely be a miracle. :biggrin: 

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> AK: You are so very classy to come into our forum, at a time when we, the fans are in turmoil about our team and NOT throw salt on our wounds.
> 
> The Jazz have nothing to worry about from us, but yet, you come in to be the ultimate competitor.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^what he said...:cheers:


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'm amazed you considered Araujo a key reserve. The only thing he does is keep the bench warm.

I'd put Collins, Dee Brown (he will get minutes tonight), Giricek or Brewer at that 3rd "key reserve" spot.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

universal! said:


> Finally, a non AI/Shaun Livingston sucks thread...


You know ... you REALLY don't have to come in here at all. You can stay in the Lakers' forum where you belong. We don't need nor want Laker fans input, at any time and certainly not now.

We all know why you're coming in here, which is why no one dialogues with you all. You know that too, yet you keep coming in here.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> You know ... you REALLY don't have to come in here at all. You can stay in the Lakers' forum where you belong. We don't need nor want Laker fans input, at any time and certainly not now.
> 
> We all know why you're coming in here, which is why no one dialogues with you all. You know that too, yet you keep coming in here.


1st) universal! isn't a Laker fan, he is a Clipper fan. 2nd)Anyone can come to the Clipper forum regardless of their favorite team. So don't tell anyone they aren't welcomed, everyone is welcomed.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> 1st) universal! isn't a Laker fan, he is a Clipper fan. 2nd)Anyone can come to the Clipper forum regardless of their favorite team. So don't tell anyone they aren't welcomed, everyone is welcomed.


YOU can't talk to me like I'm a child. If you disagree with me, simply state: This forum is open to everyone. Don't address me personally like that. I don't talk to you like that and I expect the same treatment.

Just because I think DUMBLEAVY is just that D U M B and you don't agree, let's not go crazy. Respect me and I will respect you. Agreed???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> YOU can't talk to me like I'm a child. If you disagree with me, simply state: This forum is open to everyone. Don't address me personally like that. I don't talk to you like that and I expect the same treatment.
> 
> Just because I think DUMBLEAVY is just that D U M B and you don't agree, let's not go crazy. Respect me and I will respect you. Agreed???


I do respect you. I respect everyone. I just thought it was rude and unfair to call universal out like that. It has nothing to do with Dunleavy. If you like we can take this to PM's.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> AK: You are so very classy to come into our forum, at a time when we, the fans are in turmoil about our team and NOT throw salt on our wounds.
> 
> The Jazz have nothing to worry about from us, but yet, you come in to be the ultimate competitor.
> 
> ...


I never underestimate an opponent. You guys are struggling now, but you are the home team with a winning home record. That enough makes you a dangerous team for the Jazz to deal with. I think it is great that you guys are up in the playoff mix these last 2 years that you weren't a part of the years before. You have only played 20 games, I bet you at least go 41-21 the rest of the season.

If you guys play up to your potential and are healthy, you are a solid 50+ win team and a playoff team. Good luck tonight.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, so if Livingston scores at least 25 points, 8 assists and gets fouled at least 10 times tonight, then i will change my position on trading him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

There is no one game performance by livingston that can make me believe that having him for 3 seasons will be more productive than having iverson for three seasons. Maybe if he scores 100 points and has 15 assists 10 rebounds, 10 blocks, 10 steals, 0 turnovers.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Can you guys tell an outsider what's up with Brand this year? Is it him? Chemistry issues? Bad coaching?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

bs call on brand takes him out early with two fouls.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man, i hate Okur damnit he always seems to shoot like 100% against us haha damn its ******** annoying!! damnit Kaman needs to put a damn body on him or somethin or get a damn hand in the air....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

cadarn said:


> bs call on brand takes him out early with two fouls.


another absolute garbage foul on brand. When people knock each other over there's no foul, but anytime brand touches someone it's a foul.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers down by 5 at the half. That's what happens when brand gets taken out of most of the half by some terrible calls.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

10 points for Kaman
4/3 for Livingston

I see more dedication, desire and passion of the game tonight, more-so then ever. Coincidence that Sammy and Maximus are out? I think not.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

are you trying to bad mouth Sam or Corey?? i hope not ...

livingstin is just out on the floor its funny, he is just a body out on the floor not doing **** i can play point and we would play the same and ima ******* fatass

geesh....im slowly but surely starting to despise Livingston more and more....it seems like he cant even pass now, and thats what people were on his **** for geesh....pathetic....
ah the Clippers finally playing like the Clippers of old!!!
thanks Livingston!:laugh: 
it seems like his suckiness rubs on everyone on the court...
they are lucky they are not done but 30

if Cassell would have started this game we would be up by atleast 10 right now .....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

absolute garbage. it's frustrating to see shaun livingston, OUR FUTURE, completely dominated by deron williams, a sophomore that wasn't even close to being hyped up as livingston was. clips future and progress of livingston are tied togehter, and both look very bleak right now


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, the clippers probably will never win when kaman and thomas are the best players on the night. 

Clippers again with sloppy ball play, missed layups/rebounds galore. I think the new ball will help the clippers. Cant be any worse..its like someone has put vaseline on the ball...clippers cant hit a layup or grab a rebound it seems


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

EB and Livingston got whooped by their counterparts, though the 3rd foul in the second quarter really took EB out of the game. Boozer reminds me of how EB used to play- strong to the basket, banging inside, grabbing rebounds left and right.

What happened to the Clips team defense? The rotations were off, it looked like a pick up game out there,


----------



## FanofBrand (Dec 13, 2006)

What a game that was! It was so close too. I had great seats last night, thanks to a friend, but I was a little disappointed to see such an intense game end at Clippers 86 to Utah 105. 

Who was the young woman that sang The National Anthem? She had such a beautiful voice!


----------

